# Hausautomatisierung Problem



## dare (7 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe eine Frage zur Hausautomatisierung.

Kurzum:

Beleuchtungtaster -> dig. Eingang -> Logik -> dig. Ausgang -> Relais -> Lampe


Diese Szenerie einfach erklärt habe ich 16x im Haus. 

Wie kann ich nun bei meiner Verdrahtung eine Not Option vorsehen, womit ich einen Wahlschalter betätige, um die SPS im Fehlerfall zu überrücken? Das Licht soll ja wenigstens bei Ausfall der SPS noch zu schalten sein?!

Hat da einer eine Idee?


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2013)

Du willst die ganze Automatisierung bauen, hast aber keine Idee wie man diese Notfunktion realisieren könnte? Ich vermute mal, da werden noch ganz andere Probleme auftauchen...


Eine von vielleicht 100 Varianten könnte so aussehen: Du verwendest am Relais nen Öffner für die Lampe. Im SPS-Stop sind dann alle Lampen an...


Gruß.


----------



## dare (7 Februar 2013)

Was das für ne Idee ? Bitte gleich verwerfen!

Ich bin die Woche über öfters auf Montage und lass mal Dienstag die SPS aussteigen und die Frau bekommt kein Licht mehr an...Oh oh oh... und alle Lichter dauer an und nicht wieder aus...oh oh oh


Das Problem würde mit Schaltern zum Lampen einschalten einfach zu lösen sein. Aber Tastern...

Man könnte Stromstoßrelais nachrüsten, dafür ist aber kein Platz im Schrank.


----------



## ducati (7 Februar 2013)

dare schrieb:


> Was das für ne Idee ? Bitte gleich verwerfen!.



???

OK, Du baust in jedes Zimmer eine zusätzliche Notbeleuchtung, welche Du über einen zusätzlichen Schalter (neben dem Taster) zuschalten kannst.

viel Erfolg


----------



## Markus Rupp (7 Februar 2013)

hausautomation und lichtsteuerung, der klassiker darunter sind die "notfunktionen", was machst wenn deine sicherung fällt? das halte ich für wahrscheinlicher als einen sps-ausfall, sofern diese sauber programmiert ist und nicht durch DIV/0 in stop gezwungen wird


----------



## scrolllkock (7 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

ich habe alle Aktoren über SSR angesteuert.
Wenn alles ausfallen sollte kann meine Holde im Keller die (sauber beschrifteten) SSRs betätigen um alles zu schalten.
Ist aber natürlich noch nie vorgekommen.
Und wenn ich mal keine Lust mehr auf SPS habe, kann man einfach die Taster über Klemmen direkt auf die SSRs legen.


----------



## GLT (7 Februar 2013)

Und wenn die Lampe kaputt geht?

Vermutlich hast Du mehr als 1 Lichtquelle pro Raum - dann nimm halt mehr als 1 SPS und "kreuze"


----------



## volker (7 Februar 2013)

das wäre ne möglichkeit


----------



## winnman (7 Februar 2013)

Du könntest anstatt der Taster für jeden Raum Tastschalter verwenden (da rastet der Kontakt). in der SPS musst du das halt dann Auswerten.

Für den Notbetrieb musst du jetzt nur noch alle Eingänge direkt an die Ausgänge durchschalten! entweder einen Schalter mit entsprechend vielen Kontakten oder einen kleinen Wechsler für jeden einzelnen Kreis.

Für einen solchen Umschalter wird man ev noch bei Umschaltboxen für VGA Schnittstellen oder Parallele Drucker im E-Schrott fündig.


----------



## Cassandra (7 Februar 2013)

Hallo dare,  

 das ist keine Große Sache.  
 Baue einfach die Stockwerke redundant auf.
 Jedes Stockwerk hat seine eigene Steuerung.
 Eine SPS in den Keller, die andere in den Dachstuhl.

 Wenn während deiner Abwesenheit etwas ausfällt,  
 wechselt deine Frau einfach das Stockwerk.

 Sollte einmal der Keller unter Wasser stehen und gleichzeitig der Dachstuhl brennen,
 hast du halt Pech gehabt.

 Alternativ fällt mir noch folgender Aufbau ein:


Taster -> Eltako -> Lampe
Schalter -> Lampe
 
LG Cassandra


----------



## Tommi (7 Februar 2013)

Hallo,

so was?

http://www.partsdata.de/DataSwitch_DSub-25_AB_Umschalter_fuer_LPT_RS-232_D-122.html

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## winnman (8 Februar 2013)

Ja da sind einige Kontake vorhanden die gemeinsasm geschaltet werden 

Sollte einer nicht reichen, dann eben 2


----------



## ohm200x (8 Februar 2013)

Hi,

also ich hätte für zwei verschiedene Lösungen den passenden Produktvorschlag:
Miniatur-Kippschalter, 1 x um, 6 A/125 V oder 3 A/250 V, mit Mittelstellung
Zu finden bei den üblichen Verdächtigen Versandhäusern oder beim Elektrodealer vor Ort.

Damit könntest du
a) Umschaltung Automatik / Handbetrieb realisieren.
Im Normal betrieb stellst du jeden dieser Schalter (für jeden Ausgang einen) auf Automatik (eine Seite).
Fällt nun die SPS aus, kannst du Verbraucher auf "EIN" schalten, wenn du auf die andere Seite wechselst oder "AUS" schalten, indem du den Hebel in die Mittelstellung bringst.
Schön in die Tür des verschlossnen Schaltschrankes integriert und gut beschriftet kann damit jeder umgehen, auch ohne Studium oder Elektrofachausbildung.

b) Umschaltung auf Not-SPS.
An jeden Umschaltkontakt Legst du einen Ausgang der Haupt- bzw. Backup-SPS.
In Stellung 1 läuft die Haupt-SPS, in Stellung 2 die Backup-SPS, in der Mittelstellung sind beide SPSen vom Relais getrennt.
Hat im Gegensatz zu der Multischalterlösung den Vorteil, dass du je nach Ausfall-Art nur Teile der Anlage auf die Backup-SPS umstellen musst.
Wenn z.B. nur eine  x-fach Ausgangskarte ausfällt und nicht die ganze Steuerung versagt.

Zu meiner Steuerung: CX9000 von Beckhoff mit ca. 60 Ausgängen direkt auf Relais.
Ne Handoption gibt es bei mir nicht. Nach nun zweieinhalb Jahren gab es bisher keine Probleme. Lediglich durch Spielereien mit Ethernet hab ich mich dank offener Sockets von der Steuerung ausgesperrt.
Wenn mal was schief geht, geht wohl eh die Steuerung kaputt, weil die CPU stirbt. Und ne zweite CX9xxx kommt mir derzeit nicht ins Haus.
Denn nur vom rumliegen wird die auch nicht besser und ist dann im Fehlerfall auch sicher nicht einsatzbereit.

Gruß ohm200x

P.S.
Schon mal an ein Backup-Netzteil gedacht. Auch das kann ausfallen.


----------



## Jochen Kühner (8 Februar 2013)

Tommi schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> so was?
> 
> ...



Noch besser http://www.ebay.de/itm/DATA-SWITCH-...ng_KVM_Switches_KVM_Kabel&hash=item1e7289c758
hat 36 Kontakte!


----------



## Tommi (8 Februar 2013)

Jochen Kühner schrieb:


> Noch besser http://www.ebay.de/itm/DATA-SWITCH-...ng_KVM_Switches_KVM_Kabel&hash=item1e7289c758
> hat 36 Kontakte!



Unglaublich, daß es das alles noch gibt.
Erinnert mich an meine Jugend.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## tschortscho51 (8 Februar 2013)

meine Hausautomation läuft seit bald 4 Jahren problemlos.
S7-315 PN7DP mit 2 Touchpanel Basic 10", auf 3 Etagen Beckhoff-Buskoppler.
Ich habe mir aber auch schon Gedanken gemacht, was so abläuft wenn mal was den Geist aufgibt.:shock:
Ersatzteile auf Lager halten geht ja z.B bei CPU und Buskoppler ins Geld.
Eine Hausautomation sollte ja mindestens ca. 40 Jahre laufen.
Vielleicht habe ich bis dann ja Alzheimer und es kümmert mich nicht mehr so sehr.
Aber was machen meine Nachfolger ??


----------



## borromeus (8 Februar 2013)

Mir ist vieles ein Rätsel:
Installiere ich mir eine Alarmanlage zu Hause, nehme ich eine S7400H! Blödsinn, ich nehme mir eine Alarmanlage die das kann was ich brauche!
Würde ich eine Hausinstallation machen, was nehme ich? Natürlich was aus der Gebäudetechnik, das ist ja dafür gemacht.

Eine Ausnahme habe ich jedoch:
Ich installiere eine ausgewachsene Poolanlage, was nehme ich? Eine 08/15 Poolsteuerung? Nee, das macht natürlich eine SPS, weil Temperaturtrends, Absenkungen, etc kann eine einfache Poolsteuerung eben nicht! Fällt aber schon ein bisschen in die Richtung Anlagenbau. Nebenbei macht die auch die Gartenbewässerung.

Warum versuchen Leute statt ein Auto zu kaufen manchmal 70 Pferde vor einen Karren zu spannen? Weil die Pferde weniger Benzin brauchen?


----------



## DerMatze (8 Februar 2013)

tschortscho51 schrieb:


> Ersatzteile auf Lager halten geht ja z.B bei CPU und Buskoppler ins Geld.



Also meine Hausautomatisierung läuft mittlerweile schon zwei Jahre, problemlos. Bin aber noch nicht fertig 
Da ich eine (alte Bauform) 3152DP verwende, habe ich mir eine zweite auf lager gelegt. Sowie eine ET Stationen und je eine E/A Baugruppe. Alles "günstig" bei ebay gekauft. Lediglich die Bedienpanels habe ich mir nicht als Ersatz hingelegt, da eine RT auf so fast jedem PC laufen könnte...

Das mit dem Nachfolger ist natürlich ein gutes Argument 
Da müsste man am Besten ein Handbuch :idea: schreiben.
Und die Verdrahtung entsprechend dokumentieren.

Gruß
DerMatze


----------



## tschortscho51 (11 Februar 2013)

Ja so nebenbei mache ich die Poolsteuerung natürlich auch mit der SPS.
Nächstens übernehme ich die PH-Regelung aus der bestehenden Steuerungin
 die SPS. Die Wasserheizung des Pools wird demnächst in den Wärmepumpen-
Kreislauf mit Solarpanel eingebunden und die elektrische Heizpatrone (9KW) raus- 
geschmissen.
Die Steuerung der Heizventile der Bodenheizung in den einzelnen Zimmer läuft auch über
die SPS. Ich habe grosse Fensterfronten in Südlage. Da ist eine konventionelle Raumtemperatur-
Regelung überfordert. Meine Heizventile steuere ich mit Schaltuhrfunktion und PT100
(wenn die Sonne nicht scheint, was aber selten ist).
Geht seit 4 Jahren bestens.


----------



## Boxy (11 Februar 2013)

Was es gibt, es gibt doch Relais mit 2 Spulen Eingängen.
Also Spuleneingang A1 ist dann halt von der SPS und A2 der Not-Schalter im Schalt(Haus(schrank) ...


----------



## -V- (11 Februar 2013)

Wenn du mit der SPS ein Relais ansteuertst, könntest ja Relais mit Handumschaltung verwenden.
So wie dieses hier http://www.hager.de/ecatimages/detail/ERC216.jpg

Dann könntest im Notfall die Beleuchtung noch manuel einschalten.


----------



## dare (11 Februar 2013)

habe mich nun für den "einfachen" weg entschieden. Hoffe ich mache da keinen alzu großen Fehler. 

Bis auf den Flur werde ich alles mit Schaltern statt Tastern realisieren. Dann schaltet der Schalter halt nur mit Positiver Flanke ein und gut. 
Habe 4 Relais a 4 Wechsler nachgesetzt und kann so per Not Schalter die Relais anziehen und leite damit 16 relevante Schalter um die SPS runddrum. 

Denke mit dem Kompromiss muss/kann ich leben.

Danke euch trotzdem!


----------



## Paul (11 Februar 2013)

Hallo
Kannst du mal erklären was du mit deiner Hausautomatisierung sonst noch alles steuern willst?
Wenn du der SPS nicht mal für das Licht traust, wirst du Heizung etc. ja wohl nicht darauf aufbauen wollen.

Nur für die Lichter ist das ja wohl von hinten durchs Knie gebohrt.
24V von den Schaltern in den Keller dann über Relais 230V wieder rauf zu den Lampen.
Dazu noch gefrickel mit dem Notbetrieb.
Für Schalter und ELTAKOS wird es auch in 50 Jahren noch Ersatz geben und jeder "Heimwerker" kommt damit klar.

Oder willst du von Montage über das I-Phone das Dachbodenlicht ausschalten, wenn es deine Frau vergessen hat?

Ich hab die Erfahrung gemacht:
Wenn eine Frau ein Licht einschaltet (egal zu welcher Tageszeit, egal ob Innen- oder Außenbeleuchtung)
gibt es für sie keinen Grund es wieder auszuschalten, bevor sie ins Bett geht.
Bei der Außenbeleuchtung ist auch das Glückssache.
Ich habe mich damit abgefunden und rege mich nicht mehr darüber auf


----------



## dare (11 Februar 2013)

Sicherlich traue ich der S7 alle Aufgaben zu. Nur habe ich durch meine Arbeit schon so einige Situationen erlebt wo eine ganze Anlage still stand durch einen Programmierfehler oder ein defektes IO Modul.
Steuerungsaufgaben werden fürs erste Jalousien, Licht, Garagen-/Hoftor und ein klein wenig Hydraulik sein (wassergeführter Kamin etc.). 
Hinzu kommen diverse Sensoren (Temp. / Licht) die teilweise zur Steuerung und teilweise nur zur Visualisierung genutzt werden sollen.

Durch die S7 sichere ich mir die nötigen Reserven für später Steuerungsaufgaben (Verfeinerung) meiner gesamten Haustechnik. 

Desweiteren möchte ich auch gerne Trends von Aussentemp./-feuchte usw. anlegen, wo mir die S7 auch zugute kommt.



Von einer volligen integration in die Hauselektrik war und wird bei mir nie die Rede sein.


Dachboden wird konventionell verkabelt....Schalter Lampe fertig


----------



## thomass5 (12 Februar 2013)

dare schrieb:


> Dachboden wird konventionell verkabelt....Schalter Lampe fertig



... und dann kommst du abends heim, siehst das noch licht da oben leuchtet weil es jemand vergessen hat auszuschalten und ärgerst dich, das du es mit deinem Smartfon nicht ausschalten kannst und steigst die Treppen hinauf ;-) ...

Wähle einen Beruf, den du liebst,und du brauchst keinen Tag in deinem Leben mehr zu arbeiten. Konfuzius

Via Tapatalk


----------



## borromeus (12 Februar 2013)

dare schrieb:


> Bis auf den Flur werde ich alles mit Schaltern statt Tastern realisieren.



Dann kannst Du gleich den Vorschlag von Volker (#acht) übernehmen- so baut man das auch in manchen Anwendungsfällen industriell.
Der macht aus der Schaltervariante noch das Beste!
Der Weg über Schaltern macht die SPS mehr oder weniger zum Dodl.
Programmierst Du darüber hinaus eine Lichtautomatik (für das ist die SPS ja gut) stimmen die Schalterstellungen nicht mehr mit dem Zustand der Licht- Kreise überein. In dem Fall würde ich mir sogar überlegen bei jeder Flanke, also auch 1->0 den Lichtkreis zu schalten, ist zwar auch nicht perfekt aber immerhin erhältst Du Dir die Möglichkeit der Automatik.


----------



## S5-Bastler (12 Februar 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> .... stimmen die Schalterstellungen nicht mehr mit dem Zustand der Licht- Kreise überein...


Na das kann ja kein Agument sein. Bei einer herkömlichen Wechselschaltung oder Kreuzschaltung kann man beim betrachten eines Schalters ja auch nicht darauf schliesen ob das Licht an ist. 
Oder eigendlich schon, sehe ich den Schalter nicht wird es wohl dunkel sein 

Ich habe bei mir in manchen Lichtkreisen sogar Schalter und Taster gemischt.
Die Tasterflanken steuern ein (programierten) Stromstoßschalter.
Die Schalterzustände gehen auf ein XOR zusammen mit dem Stromstoßschalter.

Bei Schaltern würde ich auf Flankenauswertung verzichten.


----------



## borromeus (12 Februar 2013)

Das Argument mit der Kreuzschaltung stimmt dann, wenn man auch bei einer negativen Flanke schaltet, so wie von mir beschrieben.
SO wie er es vorhat, passiert es nämlich, dass wenn Schalter auf Eins ist, die Automatik den Kreis aber (übergeordnet) ausgeschaltet hat er nun auf Null und dann nochmals auf Eins schalten muss. Ist für mich daher schon ein Argument.

PS: ich würde auch auf Schalter verzichten und das mit Tastern und Stromstoßschaltern lösen, aber er mag das wohl nicht mehr umbauen.


----------



## dare (12 Februar 2013)

borromeus schrieb:


> PS: ich würde auch auf Schalter verzichten und das mit Tastern und Stromstoßschaltern lösen, aber er mag das wohl nicht mehr umbauen.



richtig erkannt 

Wollte schon mit den zur Verfügung stehenden Mitteln die Sache realisieren....


sollte ich nach Jahren merken, die Not Funktion war überflüssig, wäre ein Umrüsten (wenns was bringt) auf Taster auch kein Thema...


----------



## Justus81 (14 Februar 2013)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe für meine Beleuchtung die hier (Elatko EDU12M-UC) statt Relais oder Stromstosschalter verwendet, da hat man alle möglichkeiten offen (parrallel zur SPS schalten, Zentraleingänge verwenden, Lichtzenerien programmieren etc.) und blickt auch noch nach Jahren durch.


----------



## hucki (14 Februar 2013)

Justus81 schrieb:


> ... Elatko EDU12M-UC ...


Wer danach sucht (wie ich), der Hersteller heißt Eltako (das war mir ja noch klar) und das Teil hört auf die Bezeichnung EUD12M-UC (gleich in zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Namen Buchstabendreher - Feierabendbier? ).
Eine Bedienungsanleitung mit den möglichen Funktionen gibt's hier.


----------



## Justus81 (15 Februar 2013)

Na dann Prost


----------



## ThorstenD2 (15 Februar 2013)

hucki schrieb:


> Wer danach sucht (wie ich), der Hersteller heißt Eltako (das war mir ja noch klar) und das Teil hört auf die Bezeichnung EUD12M-UC (gleich in zwei aufeinanderfolgenden Namen Buchstabendreher - Feierabendbier? ).
> Eine Bedienungsanleitung mit den möglichen Funktionen gibt's hier.



Nicht schlecht.

Was kostet so ein Modul in etwa?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Justus81 (17 Februar 2013)

Hab die Teile  beim Elektriker meines Vertrauens erstanden, der hat um die 45€ dafür velangt. 
Ist keine wirklich günstige Anschaffung, aber die Dinger sind echt super. Wenn das Signal am Eingang beim Einschalten länger ansteht dimmen sie von unten hoch, man kann hierdurch mit nem VI aus der SPS parrallel zu einem Taster einen Dimmwert vorgeben und trotzdem einen Taster direkt auflegen (Licht geht dann in Grundfunktion auch ohne SPS). Durch die Generaleingänge sind auch Panik-Funktionen oder Etagen-Licht-aus-Funktionen kein Problem.


----------



## Justus81 (17 Februar 2013)

Man kann übrigens auch diese hier verwenden (EUD12Z), die sind etwas billiger haben aber keine Möglichkeit die Lastart einzustellen. 
[h=1][/h]


----------

